# Wet wrapped oat bales



## OER510 (Jul 4, 2016)

New to forum but not to making hay.

Got a guy asking if he's out of line on price. He'd had a buyer when he said he'd make oat hay. But he decided to cut it when just starting to head out, baled it about 16 hrs later, then wrapped it. He priced it at 80/bale and buyer backed out since it was supposed to be 45/bale for completely different crop.

What are wet wrapped oat bales going for anywhere else? I think quality could be an issue since it was 65+% with calibrated tester.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

I like oats and we wrap some of our oats. Cutting it when it was just starting to head out is ok we cut a little later than that we let the seeds go to the dough stage but we absolutely do not want to cut with hard seeds. We aim for between 50 and 60% moisture. If it were better than 68% moisture I would not want to feed that crop unless it was a blend in a TMR. I would not be interested in the Oats unless I sell the stand before it was cut over the last couple weeks I've seen some boats around here that got really really weedy. I don't know how anybody could even guess at a price unless you know the size of the Bales


----------



## LaneFarms (Apr 10, 2010)

Around here it would be $60 tops a lot is sold for $50. I would be concerned about having to high of moisture content for it to properly insil. At that stage of maturity it should have taken several days for it to get to %50 moisture which is what I would have been shooting for.


----------



## OER510 (Jul 4, 2016)

I agree he didn't put it up right.

I didn't stick around for the whole thing but first few bales he put on a homemade trailer scale and they weighed 975-1225. He's not big on bale size or shape consistency but I know he did back off on the heavier end because you can see it in the wrap.


----------

